# Most ripped bodybuilder ever?



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

doesn't even look human what the ****


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

lol even his face looks ripped


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

he looks awesome


----------



## paddy28 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeeesus. thats crazy.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i have seen him before in a zhasni clip abit too much for me and i like the ripped look


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

jesus!!!!!!!!!!! what do you reckon his body fat % is? i reckon around -3 :lol:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

He looks like hes about to die.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

The late Andreas Muntzer was also very ripped.

View attachment 71924


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

crazy veins


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

Errrrr....... Muslces look awesome!! Just shame its a bit freakey


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

i find this shot of Lee Priest a bit freaky as well, but in a good way... (no **** :lol: )


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Even his striations have striations


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Branch warren


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

tracing paper skin


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Munzer was better.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Not much info about him in google competed in 1999 and won, no more info after that would not be surprised if he is dead


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He's beating Ronnie Rockel there, impressive!

There's something about the NABBA lighting that makes them look insane!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmV0QZM8R74

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmV0QZM8R74

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmV0QZM8R74

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyHdJqm6TlY


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> i find this shot of Lee Priest a bit freaky as well, but in a good way... (no **** :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 71926


Didn't know ross pearson was moving up to heavyweight


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

I heard that this sort of conditioning is frowned upon in most feds as the risk of death is very real


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

defdaz said:


> He's beating Ronnie Rockel there, impressive!
> 
> There's something about the NABBA lighting that makes them look insane!
> 
> ...


I thought about the Gary Lister vid as soon as i saw the original post.....Gary used to get in awesome shape back then.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

At least 4g creatine a day I'd say


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Legs are crazy good  Feathers all around!


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Even his eye sockets look ripped. Freaky conditioning


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Munzer lookd weird!

Lee priest has got ****in awesome arms...


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Wouldn't ever want to be that vainy.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I do hope that 'five' weren't his come-on music :lol:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

If he looks like that on the outside . I'd hate to think what his insides are like!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Woah, thats what you call shredded!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bulldogge said:


> i find this shot of Lee Priest a bit freaky as well, but in a good way... (no **** :lol: )
> 
> View attachment 71926


Thats my favourite bodybuilding picture of all time and he is my idol if you have seen his DVD even his hands have silly muscles (says its from when he had nothing better to do than w4nk lol)


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

that 1999 footage of gary lister is awesome....gary is a great guy and an inspiration

andreas muenzer is my all time hero for condition..

i love to see freaky condition...may not be everyones cup of tea, but to me, thats where the real muscle is...just a personal choice really


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant see any of the vids.... gutted.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

same as , says summin bout copyright for me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breeny said:


> same as , says summin bout copyright for me.


I may rep you because your avi is about the only thing thats given me a " twinge " in over a year !


----------

